# 12/12/2016 - Big flounder on double trip night



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/12/2016 - Double trip*

For the first trip tonight I had the Robert N. group of 3 onboard. Conditions were nice, with dead calm winds, slightly high tides, and patchy dense fog. We found some good size fish tonight, making sure to gig only the larger ones we saw. We ended with a 6 flounder limit by 7:45pm. The largest on this trip was 24" and the smallest was 21".

For the second trip tonight I had the Louis K. group of 4 onboard. Fog was worse on the late trip, but still manageable.. We got on the big fish fast, gigging 3 nice ones in the first 10 minutes. We ended with a 8 flounder limit plus 2 sheephead in 2 hours of gigging. The largest flounder on this trip was 25" and the smallest was 20".

*Upcoming open dates:
December: Completely booked - only late trips available upon request.
January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

